# Sure, why not? My GS300 Build.



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

It'll be a while before I can finish the air, but why not? I bought some stuff a long time ago in hopes of airing the GTI, but I wanted to buy a GS and decided to just air the GS instead.

1999 Lexus GS300 Diamond White Pearl

- Stance Coilovers
- 4x Universal Air Aerosport Bags
- 8x ODE 1/2" Valves
- 3/8" Lines with flow controls
- 1/4" dump lines
- 4 Gallon chrome tank
- 2x Viair 400C Compressors
- 2x 3/8" Watertraps
- AVS 7-Switch Switchbox
- 2x Viair dual needle gauges
- 1x Viair single needle gauge
- Accessory manifold
- Dorbritz custom rear sleeves and gauge pod


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Sure, why not? My GS300 Build. (tmvw)*

this will be way cooler on air then the GTI (not that i dont like the gti, i do..but a aired our gs300 is ballin)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

especially with some proper wheels when you get around to that. VIP stlye ftw


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

about time you get a car low to the ground


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

nothing was built on you last build thread in the air forum








hope this one actually happens! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

can you im me an estimate as to how much this setup is setting you back? I am looking into doing this on my Nissan and already have a set of race coilovers installed. looking to use almost the same parts as you which is why i am asking


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1badg35* »_can you im me an estimate as to how much this setup is setting you back? I am looking into doing this on my Nissan and already have a set of race coilovers installed. looking to use almost the same parts as you which is why i am asking


not speaking for cal...but generally if you already have coilovers you're looking at $1700+ for everything else.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

Race u to air


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

battle of the mid size 4 door!


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

sweetness! Im looking forward to this one.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_battle of the mid size 4 door!









The night i got mine and saw his, we started talking about the race








Cal do you already have the Teins?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
The night i got mine and saw his, we started talking about the race










what car did you get?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

B6 Passat


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Tan* »_this will be way cooler on air then the GTI (not that i dont like the gti, i do..but a aired our gs300 is ballin)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Haha, for sure. That's why I didn't do air on the GTI because I wanted this car









_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_especially with some proper wheels when you get around to that. VIP stlye ftw










_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_about time you get a car low to the ground










_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_nothing was built on you last build thread in the air forum








hope this one actually happens! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha, that's because even then I knew eventually I'd buy this car








It will happen









_Quote, originally posted by *1badg35* »_can you im me an estimate as to how much this setup is setting you back? I am looking into doing this on my Nissan and already have a set of race coilovers installed. looking to use almost the same parts as you which is why i am asking

I'm not sure how your Nissan's suspension is set up, but it ranges from $1500-$2000 usually for the parts itself.

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Race u to air










Haha I'm sure you'll win. This is going to be slow until my GTI is paid off.









_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_sweetness! Im looking forward to this one.

















_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
The night i got mine and saw his, we started talking about the race








Cal do you already have the Teins?

Haha, yeah. I wish I had the Teins. That would make life so much easier. That's actually the big purchase for the build.









_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_B6 Passat

Black on black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*

I LIKEY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*

Why do you multi quote your multiquote?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
To condense my posts into one.









that makes no sense, you're just adding MORE to your posts instead of condensing














lol


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Tan* »_this will be way cooler on air then the GTI (not that i dont like the gti, i do..but a aired our gs300 is ballin)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Haha, for sure. That's why I didn't do air on the GTI because I wanted this car









_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_especially with some proper wheels when you get around to that. VIP stlye ftw










_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_about time you get a car low to the ground

<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://is.rely.net/2-64-38734-l-yH6MqWv48NW9sxLXcSnMA.gif" BORDER="0">

_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_nothing was built on you last build thread in the air forum








hope this one actually happens! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha, that's because even then I knew eventually I'd buy this car








It will happen









_Quote, originally posted by *1badg35* »_can you im me an estimate as to how much this setup is setting you back? I am looking into doing this on my Nissan and already have a set of race coilovers installed. looking to use almost the same parts as you which is why i am asking

I'm not sure how your Nissan's suspension is set up, but it ranges from $1500-$2000 usually for the parts itself.

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Race u to air










Haha I'm sure you'll win. This is going to be slow until my GTI is paid off.









_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_sweetness! Im looking forward to this one.

















_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
The night i got mine and saw his, we started talking about the race








Cal do you already have the Teins?

Haha, yeah. I wish I had the Teins. That would make life so much easier. That's actually the big purchase for the build.









_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_B6 Passat

Black on black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_I LIKEY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Doin' some maintenance. 








FYI for people that need OEM part numbers:
Left: 43340-39345
Right: 43330-39455

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Why do you multi quote your multiquote?

















To condense my posts into one.









_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
that makes no sense, you're just adding MORE to your posts instead of condensing














lol

I still only have one reply total aside from the OP in this thread


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*

way to fight the system Cal?






















stick it to the man!
Ok after posting this, i have to say its riduiculous just to get to my last post by scrolling.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

dont you dare.
this will be bosss


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jrhthree1.8T)*

This makes me happy!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Sure, why not? My GS300 Build. (tmvw)*

Excellent! Can't wait to see this come together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
S'more inspiration:


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

sick


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

i was waiting to see something like this ****ing dope hommie


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

Cal After doing 4 GS300 and 400 i highly suggest the front mounts from UAS because if you dont your upper control arm WILL rest on the bag when low PSI/layed out. and you will rub a hole after a month or so... i had to redo all the GS after they bought the mounts trust me they are worth it 








Also watch out which Tein coils you get i know the aerosports fit over the TEIN CS, but i dont think they fit on the other models i heard they are fatter thats why.
KYB GR-2 are a waste of money they are just OEM replacement and they blew out in a month when they were brand new. if your using a strut setup i would just use your stock ones. i rode in my friend coils over bags and stock struts over bags they ride the damm same.
for the front if you wanna go low your gonna have to raise your shock towers or cut out a box for your upper ball joints to clear. other wise you will be hearing your ball joints hit your frame all day long.
for the rear the shorter you cut the tube mount the lower you will get but make sure the stock rear mount clears the fitting and you will get reall damm low.
i am sure there is more problems i ran into when i did these installs but thats alll i can remember.
Ill check up on these thread every once in a while but i am being deployed to Afghanistan so ill see what i can do for you man.
hope that all make scene lolz


_Modified by MalakaiTran at 10:04 AM 11-12-2009_


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Sure, why not? My GS300 Build. (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_Cal After doing 4 GS300 and 400 i highly suggest the front mounts from UAS because if you dont your upper control arm WILL rest on the bag when low PSI/layed out. and you will rub a hole after a month or so... i had to redo all the GS after they bought the mounts trust me they are worth it 

Also watch out which Tein coils you get i know the aerosports fit over the TEIN CS, but i dont think they fit on the other models i heard they are fatter thats why.
KYB GR-2 are a waste of money they are just OEM replacement and they blew out in a month when they were brand new. if your using a strut setup i would just use your stock ones. i rode in my friend coils over bags and stock struts over bags they ride the damm same.
for the front if you wanna go low your gonna have to raise your shock towers or cut out a box for your upper ball joints to clear. other wise you will be hearing your ball joints hit your frame all day long.
for the rear the shorter you cut the tube mount the lower you will get but make sure the stock rear mount clears the fitting and you will get reall damm low.
i am sure there is more problems i ran into when i did these installs but thats alll i can remember.
Ill check up on these thread every once in a while but i am being deployed to Afghanistan so ill see what i can do for you man.
hope that all make scene lolz


Thanks Andy!
I talked to someone at UA and they said the brackets for the top mounts are for OEM style/OEM struts and using the CS's will clear the control arm without modification.
I will be using the CS's since they have made the rear bottom brackets and everything else work with the Aerosports.
Thanks for the info so far!
Universal Air rear Tein CS brackets:


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Sure, why not? My GS300 Build. (tmvw)*

omg yessss so much win cal
plan on going with UAS for my G http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Sure, why not? My GS300 Build. (Doug Butabi)*

OH haha yeah i never did a setup with coils just the bag over struts. i always thought those brackets were corny lolz a bunch of plates stacked haha but yeah man good luck on the build!!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Sure, why not? My GS300 Build. (MalakaiTran)*

hype


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Sure, why not? My GS300 Build. (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_OH haha yeah i never did a setup with coils just the bag over struts. i always thought those brackets were corny lolz a bunch of plates stacked haha but yeah man good luck on the build!!

Haha yeah. I kind of want to make my own brackets now










_Quote, originally posted by *Doug Butabi* »_omg yessss so much win cal
plan on going with UAS for my G http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_hype









Very








I took some pictures of the stock suspension for anyone who needs pics of it for reference.
After doing the lower ball joints, I found out that the tie rod ends are pretty much shot, too.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Sure, why not? My GS300 Build. (tmvw)*

Ay dog ay, PM'd.


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

im doing my es300! those look great!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Sure, why not? My GS300 Build. (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
Inspiration:










Hey... Those are my old wheels!! Look good on a GS!! You are gonna make me miss my GS now!! Pic for ur inspiration too.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

this is gunna be boss


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (jrhthree1.8T)*

VIP steeezzz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i know you would do it!


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Sure, why not? My GS300 Build. (Mr.Tan)*

WTF!!! what happened to "not touching it for a while"


----------



## Cool Me (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Sure, why not? My GS300 Build. (ipwnbitches)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ipwnbitches* »_WTF!!! what happened to "not touching it for a while"









lololol
watching this! gonna be dope as f*ck!!


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Sure, why not? My GS300 Build. (Hawaiian Sucker Punch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ipwnbitches* »_WTF!!! what happened to "not touching it for a while"









Well, I got tired of not being able to hear anything, so I did a 2.5" straight catback after the Y pipe to 4" Magnaflow tips.








The manifolds were already built from when I was going to do the GTI.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Sure, why not? My GS300 Build. (tmvw)*

I sat down with Santi last night and we planned out some stuff.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Sure, why not? My GS300 Build. (tmvw)*

Less talk more work


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Sure, why not? My GS300 Build. (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_I sat down with Santi last night and we planned out some stuff.









It isn't on the ground yet??? Hurry up


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

We planned out the setup, and the rest of the parts, Cal already has some valves, and tank. 
Just gotta get the rest of the parts, and start building it! Got a few ideas of how we are gonna work things out, If it all works out, it'll be clean!!


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_We planned out the setup, and the rest of the parts, Cal already has some valves, and tank. 
Just gotta get the rest of the parts, and start building it! Got a few ideas of how we are gonna work things out, If it all works out, it'll be clean!! 

Thanks again for the help, man. Real appreciated.








As soon as Ray buys my OEM HIDs, I'm buying the coils!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

ok good, and just FYI when taking stock suspension out, there is no need to unbolt the upper control arm, the struts can come out w/o that.. just in case i'm not there when you try and put them on...


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_ok good, and just FYI when taking stock suspension out, there is no need to unbolt the upper control arm, the struts can come out w/o that.. just in case i'm not there when you try and put them on... 

I'm pretty sure I'm leaving the coils off until the rest of the air parts come in. As much as I want to just put it on the ground for now with the coils, I'd rather wait. I don't want to deal with having to get another alignment and do the install twice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

This will be awesome.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*

You going to be rocking stockers for a minute? or already got wheels?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_You going to be rocking stockers for a minute? or already got wheels?

Stock for now. Not really itching for wheels...yet.
This guy is on cut springs, but you get the idea:


















_Modified by tmvw at 2:49 PM 3-26-2010_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

[email protected] cut springs


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_[email protected] cut springs

Hey, my cut springs were awesome on my old GS.


----------



## Bion (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Awesome dude, this is now my favorite build. Ive always wanted a GS, but an older one. So do work, can not wait to see when yall put the air in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

cut springs on such heavy car that cannot be a comfy ride!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_cut springs on such heavy car that cannot be a comfy ride! 

Actually my GS felt EXACTLY like stock... Over huge bumps it counced a little, but the ride comfort with the cut tanabe springs on factory struts blew my mind... And I am NOT usually an advocate for cut springs.... Ever.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

pfft ya right. you're mkiv had busted suspension too















or atleast OG weitecs felt like they were hahaha


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_pfft ya right. you're mkiv had busted suspension too















or atleast OG weitecs felt like they were hahaha

OG weitecs Did feel busted when they were bottomed out... But I am honest about the GS, you can ask the Prime Ministah, he bought the Lexus from me, still has the same cut springs on the same stock shocks 50k miles later.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

i was just ****ing with you, i take your werd buddy


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Surprisingly, a lot of people have cut Tanabe DF210s on a GS.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_Surprisingly, a lot of people have cut Tanabe DF210s on a GS.









With good reason!! Haha
Hows ur GS mang? Any parts stocked up yet?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
With good reason!! Haha
Hows ur GS mang? Any parts stocked up yet?

Not yet. As soon as a local guy pays me a deposit for the OEM HIDs off the GTI, I am putting that as a deposit for Stance Coilovers so I can start the build. The catch is that they are backordered from the manufacturer until June, so worst comes to worst (if I even get enough money to get the rest of the parts) I'll throw the air on the stock struts until the coilovers come in.
Since Santi and I talked about how we're going to do the set up, we've come up with:
- Stance Coilovers
- 4x Universal Air Aerosports
- 8x 1/2" ODE Valves
- 3/8" Line (since I already have most of the fittings for 3/8")
- Flow Controls
- 2x Viair 400C
- 4 gallon chromed aluminum tank
- 8 port manifold (to house Schrader valve, quick connect for air tools, air horns, and to split to the valves, etc)
- Air Horns
- 7 switch switchbox
- 2x dual needle analog gauges
- 1x single needle analog gauge
*Santi, if I've missed anything, let me know. I actually need a complete list.







*


_Modified by tmvw at 3:56 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (tmvw)*

That will be nice, I personally would just do the bags over new Konis and put the extra money into an accuair manifold, I did my friends GS over Koki's and his upper control arms are resting on the wheel well.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_That will be nice, I personally would just do the bags over new Konis and put the extra money into an accuair manifold, I did my friends GS over Koki's and his upper control arms are resting on the wheel well.

Well, the thing is, I already have the valves and a lot of the fittings, so I'm using those. The coilovers will allow me to fine tune the drop as well as dampening adjustability (which is a requirement for me). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
as well as dampening adjustability (which is a requirement for me). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ya, i did enjoy that with my Q, but the coils will also hamper your overall suspension travel. I honestly wouldnt spend the cash on coils to do bags over for a car again though unless it was for the sole purpose of getting more drop. Just not worth it to me in the long run.








Cant wait to see it though bro!!


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Ya, i did enjoy that with my Q, but the coils will also hamper your overall suspension travel. I honestly wouldnt spend the cash on coils to do bags over for a car again though unless it was for the sole purpose of getting more drop. Just not worth it to me in the long run.








Cant wait to see it though bro!!

Yeah, it is for the purpose of fine tuning the drop as well as the ride quality. I'm not worried about getting lift as the shock are going to be run as short as they can be (dual height adjustment) and ride height is the lowest as I possibly can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Bork)*


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

those rear brackets are interesting to say the least... I wonder if they'll work for other applications..


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

cant wait to see this thing done, or atleast some progress shots


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
*Santi, if I've missed anything, let me know. I actually need a complete list.







*

If we meet this weekend i wanna go over everything and have a timeline cause i wanna start working on it as soon as i get back from FL. 
but it looks like you had everything in there.


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*

I wonder how i missed this thread, i've been wondering when i was going to see some work done to the GS, i remember you getting it a while back and never saw anything of it. 
Im sure it will look ill when youre done with it.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (swagger rob)*

So much awesome in here.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

I was not expecting the coils to be here until June (per Stance themselves), but apparently they sent the dealer my set and they are available for me to pick up anytime. I'm heading there Monday.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Weird, i have a strange sense of deja vu when i read this


----------



## Bolt Speedman (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Always had a soft spot for GS's


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

stance


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

3" left front and 4.5" left rear with spring preload just hand tight so virtually no preload.
I can't wait to put the air on the struts. These things have a ton of stroke so I'm hoping I can get one of the lowest out there.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

looks sweet. CANT WAIT to see it on some proper wheels


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Cool story bro.


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

Some more inspiration


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (STOOF G37)*

^ He nice nicely done rear fenders. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Your problem up front will be the upper control arms like the B6/B7 Audi. My firends GS I did with UAS on Koni Sports rests his upper control arm on the frame.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Your problem up front will be the upper control arms like the B6/B7 Audi. My firends GS I did with UAS on Koni Sports rests his upper control arm on the frame.

Going to have that covered.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Good news!! Just making sure you had done yer hw.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Oh **** yeah Cal.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Oh **** yeah Cal. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Good news!! Just making sure you had done yer hw.









Of course


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*

ohh snap








its not in front of your house!!!


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Bork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_ohh snap








its not in front of your house!!!
















Built the base of the trunk set up last night. Santi and I will have to figure out how to mount everything (may go with a level/stepped set up for the trunk) but I built the base just to get started.
Oh, it'll be covered in OEM-like fabric so please forgive how crude it looks without covering.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

Not completely done with the manifold, but it's almost there. Santi and I did work. I'm missing a cross to connect all 4 manifolds to be 1 big one to save space and air ports.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

The compressors and rest of the fittings came today. The switchbox, lines, watertraps, flow controls, and gauges come tomorrow.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

i was just looking at these in your flickr. gonna be a good build. good luck with everything. with santi helpin you out. i see no problems


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks, Eric! More parts are coming today so I'll post up more pictures when I get home.  

Santi is definitely a big help and has great service. It helps that he lives about 20 minutes away, now.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

i just read through this thread. the supension set up is almostthe same as a b5 audi with quattro in both therear andthe front. sorry i just found it interesting


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

P Q said:


> i just read through this thread. the supension set up is almostthe same as a b5 audi with quattro in both therear andthe front. sorry i just found it interesting


 Double wishbone up front with independent rear.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

This is what the trunk set up mocked up. 



















Manifold:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks great, I like what your doing with the management alot. looks super clean


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

blue bags said:


> Looks great, I like what your doing with the management alot. looks super clean


 Thanks. Santi and I both envisioned a platform set up since I don't have much room in the part of the trunk I'm putting it in. He made it happen.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

Pod is almost done! Just some tweaking and perfecting from Drew! Always sick work!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

photo=you need to update with good stuff.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

looking good


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

Drew re-did the pod a little. I think it looks, great! Thanks, Drew!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

That pod looks awesome and so does the trunk setup. Makes me wanna redo my trunk. :thumbup:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

happy to see some real progress up in here. Keep up the work


----------



## jayraudi9 (Apr 21, 2008)

cant wait to see this done. i love gs300's when they are done right:thumbup:


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

Trunk set up mounted and done. Now, we just have to finish the wiring and the bags which I'll order tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

Needs more tweaking, but it's getting there. Big thanks to Drew Dorbritz and Santi for all their hard work on this piece!

- Front tire sits on fender liner; probably will have to take them out.
- Front notches need some more trimming I think, trimmed some last night and it got a bit lower.
- Front bag adjustment and strut height need to be done for max lift and max drop
- Rear sleeves need to be re-done as they are a bit too short and I lose lift

Overall, I'm very happy with it. In this pic, the rears have ~60psi as the rear sleeves are a bit too short and I don't want extreme reverse rake.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

nice calvin.

off to a nice start. can't wait to see what wheels to tossed on this beast:thumbup:


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

Very nice dude. Didn't expect you to have it done this fast. :thumbup:


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks, guys.

But I got it to sit a little lower on the air. :thumbup:

Stock 16's with 215/60/16 @ 22.5" ground to fender measurement. Rocker/skirt is a little less than 2" from the ground. A little bit more and it'll be sitting where I want finally - UCA is hitting on the notches :lol: . Still waiting on the rear shock mounts so I can tweak the rears. :roll:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

now allyou need is a little bit of this









or a little bit of this


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

^ I wish 










Do work.

Before:
Total length = 7.5"










After:
Total length = 5"


















I spent a few hours with my machinist last night and we got work done. 

For anyone that is curious, this is how you properly do bags over coilovers when the companies use the spring on top and the bottom mount is too tall to leave the bag at the bottom. By the way, stock OEM/Factory shocks measure 5" to the spring perch.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

btw, if you're serious about this, GET ****ING WHEELS OR IM REPORTING THIS THREAD FOR ***GOT CONTENT


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

d.tek said:


> btw, if you're serious about this, GET ****ING WHEELS OR IM REPORTING THIS THREAD FOR ***GOT CONTENT


hahahah, yup. Once you sell your jetta you should be able to buy some ballar RAMZ.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

and drag blocks? Who needs those?


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

what happen to this? any updates?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

gtigotbigturbo said:


> what happen to this? any updates?


Nothing happened to it haha. I have no motivation and money to mod cars anymore. It sits outside and I drive my Honda daily. :thumbup:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

tmvw said:


> Nothing happened to it haha. I have no motivation and money to mod cars anymore. It sits outside and I drive my Honda daily. :thumbup:


pshhhh sell your damn honda and buy some wheels


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

no vtec 4me said:


> pshhhh sell your damn honda and buy some wheels


totally ****ing agree, a GS on air makes a perfect daily.

too bad he's more stubborn than 15' thick concrete wall.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

No thanks. The Honda makes me happy. I couldn't care less how my cars look anymore, especially when I don't have money. Way too many priorities that trump $3500 wheels for a car to look 'good.' :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

tmvw said:


> No thanks. The Honda makes me happy. I couldn't care less how my cars look anymore, especially when I don't have money. Way too many priorities that trump $3500 wheels for a car to look 'good.' :thumbup:


says the kid who just resprayed the integra


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

d.tek said:


> says the kid who just resprayed the integra


Yes, that was with money left over from selling the Jetta.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

tmvw said:


> Yes, that was with money left over from selling the Jetta.


yeah, to make it look 'good'. Too many priorities to spend money on making car look 'good'.

amirite?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

d.tek said:


> yeah, to make it look 'good'. Too many priorities to spend money on making car look 'good'.
> 
> amirite?


Okay, clarified as in the "stance" department [for now] as I cannot stand cars at stock height, but am alright with a straight, non watermelon sized dented body that's just lowered on stock wheels. That's the extent of my cars for a while which will be staying that way until priorities get shifted back to cars.


----------



## sheppo_diddly (Jun 11, 2009)

****


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

tmvw said:


> Okay, clarified as in the "stance" department [for now] as I cannot stand cars at stock height, but am alright with a straight, non watermelon sized dented body that's just lowered on stock wheels. That's the extent of my cars for a while which will be staying that way until priorities get shifted back to cars.


stupid grown ups


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

bring the car to cali then ill take it off your hands :laugh:


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

tmvw said:


> No thanks. The Honda makes me happy. I couldn't care less how my cars look anymore, especially when I don't have money. Way too many priorities that trump $3500 wheels for a car to look 'good.' :thumbup:


then why even keep the GS?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

platinumedVR6 said:


> then why even keep the GS?


It's a second car if and when something happens to my primary car. I honestly never bought it in the first place to be something I'd keep on modding. It was my VWs that kept needing to be fixed/being down in one way or another (my fault or not) that prompted me to buy it in the first place. My parents are Nazis when it comes to me borrowing their car(s) for when mine breaks, so I decided to keep that hassle to a minimum. I don't like dealing with the dependency on other people for rides/car.


----------

